
NYC Proposes API Requirement Bill - contrahax
http://fortune.com/2017/05/23/new-york-city-government-apps/
======
throwaway2016a
I read the title and I immediately went to a dark place. "Oh no, do they want
to somehow regulate APIs?"And then I read it and realized what this is and it
is a brilliant initiative.

Government needs to be more accessible.

------
cartercole
this would be a great step towards open government code

